# Amazon Flex in St Louis



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just got approved last week and curious if anyone has received any Blocks yet?
I havent seen anything about an official start date so not sure if operational yet in the area.


----------



## James Little jr (Sep 8, 2017)

I called Amazon and they said the 12th of September.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a Reserved block accepted for this Friday 15th. Test it out.
I missed the email this weekend on an offered block for today, 9/11. The acceptance time expired before I read it.

UPDATE...
Friend of mine received a Reserved time for last Saturday...
Showed up and the guy at the Hazelwood Fulfillment center told him it was a "glitch". No Packages there until WED.. He still got paid the $72...


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

My first block went well. 37 pkgs 4 hrs. I do see why you really need to organize the Pkgs in an order before hitting the road. Would have saved a little time.


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

How were you able to sign up? I went to the Amazon Flex site and it did not list St. Louis as a participating city. All I could do is submit my contact info for them to let me know when it's available.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

It has been running a couple weeks now. Did my second run this past Saturday. 40 pkgs/ 3:20 hrs.
https://flex.amazon.com/get-started&tag=ubne0c-20
Submit the info and they will contact you asking for the info to do the background check...giving you the app to download.


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah that link doesn't work for me and St. Louis isn't listed on the main page. Maybe they only opened it up for a short period.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

I had to click on the "Get Started" then where it list Cities...click, "My region is not here".
Fill out the info and they will notify you. 
That's how I got in. it took a day or two but I then received a link to DOWNLOAD the app and fill out the Background Check info.


----------



## James Little jr (Sep 8, 2017)

jmz said:


> Yeah that link doesn't work for me and St. Louis isn't listed on the main page. Maybe they only opened it up for a short period.


They just reopened signups

And don't forget to join the Facebook group

Amazon flex drivers of st louis


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

Very odd... Have not seen one Reserved block or even any blocks up for grabs in a long while here in StL.


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm only fully available 1 day per week but I got a reserved block for that day for my first 3 weeks.

Nothing for this week, but my FT job was offering overtime so I don't mind.


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

Does anyone know what van contractor Amazon is using here? I see them driving around at least a couple times a week. Just wondering what the pay/hours are like.


----------

